# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Су-57

## OKA

А теперь о Су-57))




"Телеканал «Звезда» рассказывает об истребителях пятого поколения Су-57, установочная партия которых должна поступить на вооружение ВКС РФ в следующем году.

1) Масса композитных материалов составляет 25% от веса пустого самолета. При этом в конструкции Су-57 в четыре раза меньше деталей, чем в планере Су-27.

Композитный материал состоит из основы, армированной наполнителем. Это позволяет обеспечить прочность при серьезном снижении весовых характеристик.

2) С помощью новейшей РЛС Су-57 может «видеть» цели значительно дальше других машин. Речь идет как о воздушных, так и о наземных, и о надводных целях.

РЛС Су-57 с активной фазированной решеткой, которая содержит 1 526 приемо-передающих модулей обеспечивает самолету большую дальность обнаружения, многоканальность сопровождения целей и применения по ним управляемого ракетного оружия.

3) Су-57 может уничтожать противника в задней полусфере, и для этого ему не нужно будет совершать разворот.

Это достигается благодаря режиму обратного старта, когда ракета стартует в противоположном направлении полета самолета-носителя, а также благодаря радару заднего обзора.

4) Катапультное кресло Су-57 сможет спасать на любой высоте полета, даже с земли. В будущем оно сможет принимать решение о спасении без участия пилота. 

Об этом в интервью сайту телеканала «Звезда» рассказал генеральный директор холдинга «Технодинамика» Игорь Насенков. По его словам, работать в кресле могут пилоты весом от 45 до 110 кг. Значительно улучшилась система автоматики: благодаря встроенным датчикам ввод парашюта точно определяется даже при отсутствии во время катапультирования информации о скорости полета с бортовых систем самолета.

5) Су-57 способен воевать как в одиночку, так и в рамках концепции «единого поля». Каждая машина будет «глазами» и «ушами» всей армии.

Самолет сможет передавать данные о целях как другим самолетам, так и наземным комплексам ПВО, и наоборот, получать целеуказание от них. При этом бортовая система управления может сопровождать до 60 целей, одновременно обстреливая 16 из них. Это позволяет многократно увеличивать эффективность истребителей и уменьшать боевые потери."

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...81714-fe2p.htm


прототип ПАК ФА?

16 полет ПАК ФА

https://twitter.com/zvezdanews/statu...88041564295168

----------


## Avia M

> А теперь о Су-57))


Не рановато?... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Не рановато?...


Ну раз "из каждого утюга" анонсировали "Су-57", значит Су-57))

Су-50 или 55 интересней было бы пмсм))

----------


## OKA

"22 сентября 2017 года.



В Жуковском, на улице Маяковского, состоялось открытие памятных бюстов выдающихся русских авиаконструкторов. 16 великих имен, создатели русской авиации.
И небольшой авиационный парад, который замыкали крадущиеся на высоте 300 метров (а пожалуй, и пониже шли) два Су-57.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...6380649&type=3

https://yuripasholok.livejournal.com/9444842.html

----------


## Avia M

> "22 сентября 2017 года.


На "RP" по привычке обозначают *Т-50*... :Smile:  
https://russianplanes.net/id218417

----------


## KAV

> На "RP" по привычке обозначают *Т-50*...


Так вроде и правильно обозначают.
Серийных то Су-57 пока еще нет, а летают пока только прототипы.

----------


## Avia M

> Так вроде и правильно обозначают.
> Серийных то Су-57 пока еще нет, а летают пока только прототипы.


Именно об этом намекал в посте №2...

----------


## OKA

Кое-что познавательное :

"Итоги 2017 года для Т-50 (Су-57 ПАК ФА)

ВК запилил таки долгожданную нами фичу лонгридов, мы её так ждали, что… не подготовились! Теперь будем тестировать на старых статьях, заодно и подписчикам напомним о прошедшем..."

https://vk.com/@pakfa-itogi2017

----------


## OKA

"Министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу ответил на вопросы журналистов о якобы перебазировании четырех самолетов 5-го поколения Су-57 в Сирию

    «Для меня удивительно, что так заметили, что эти самолеты были в Сирии. Они действительно были там. Были недолго, 2 дня. За это время выполнили программу испытаний, в том числе боевых», - сообщил Шойгу.

По словам министра, в Сирию было переброшено два самолета. Их сопровождали самолеты-лаборатории и самолеты, которые отслеживали все параметры работы оружия.

    «Могу сказать, что испытания прошли успешно. Самолеты вернулись домой еще неделю назад. Что касается различных фотографий со спутников, могу сказать, что уже не 95-й год,  - такие самолеты никогда вместе не стоят», - отметил министр.

Шойгу подчеркнул, что фотографии, которые были опубликованы, не являются подлинными, потому что все самолеты были в укрытиях все это время.

    «Надеюсь, что в этом году мы завершим полный цикл испытаний и это будет еще одним сюрпризом для наших коллег», - сказал Шойгу.

Министр подчеркнул, что на территории Сирии находятся штатные подразделения российской авиабазы Хмеймим, пункта материально-технического обслуживания ВМФ России в Тартусе, а также Центр примирения враждующих сторон.

Он также отметил, что военнослужащие обеспечены всем необходимым и сегодня выполняют не только боевые задачи, но и занимаются боевой подготовкой по плану Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации."

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...11617-3tfk.htm

----------


## OKA

Истребители Су-57 на репетиции воздушной части Парада Победы-2018


Фото (с) Россия сегодня

Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1143862.html

Фото с репы от РИАН :

http://visualrian.ru/story/list_567039/

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id229921

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Борт 055,, авг. 2018 г.
 
https://russianplanes.net

----------


## GThomson

> Борт 055,, авг. 2018 г.
>  
> https://russianplanes.net


разные борта.
в плане, скорее, 51-й.

----------


## stream

у 51 "хвостик" приметный, доработан под противоштопорный парашют

----------


## stream

Su-57 - Russia - Air Force | Aviation Photo #5352117 | Airliners.net

----------


## stream

ПАК ФА | Т-50-9 Фото: Вадим Савицкий

----------


## stream

https://pp.userapi.com/c847122/v8471..._hUK62CNpU.jpg

----------


## OKA

https://vk.com/milinfolive?z=photo-1...38639_00%2Frev

" Да уж.." ))

----------


## OKA

)))

----------


## Avia M

Видео в тему... 

https://youtu.be/GHAeT3Sguco

----------


## Polikarpoff

https://rg.ru/2019/08/25/reg-cfo/nes...-na-video.html

----------


## Avia M

Посадка для показа ВИПам...

----------


## OKA



----------


## FLOGGER

Это не летная машина.

----------


## OKA

> Это не летная машина.


Свежее мнение)) 

Однако  :Biggrin:  Вот это поворот))






Чо там, как ? 




> Да на МАКСе нет таких ... как в Монино. На МАКСах я был тоже НА ВСЕХ ( 92-го года), кроме 17-го года (в командировке был). И снимал на МАКСах без каких-либо ограничений практически везде. Ну, а как в Монино, я уже упомянул выше... Сталкивался там со всякими проявлениями мудачества: и попытки содрать немыслимое количество денег за съемку, и запрет на фотосъемку вообще, и вообще запрет на выход на открытую стоянку... Много чего могу припомнить.
> Ну а попробовать, конечно, надо. 30-го думаю туда наведаться, надеюсь, что получится. Не попробую - потом ругать себя же буду. Как говорил один умный человек: лучше попробовать и пожалеть, чем не попробовать и пожалеть.


Музей в Монино

Сбылась мечта?  ))

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Т-50 на МАКС-2019:

Источник на фото.

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Перспективные ударный беспилотный летательный аппарат С-70 «Охотник» и истребитель Су-57 выполнили первый совместный полет. Видео совместных испытаний летательных аппаратов опубликовано на канале Министерства обороны России на YouTube. Совместный полет истребителя и беспилотника продолжался более 30 минут.

Разработка «Охотника» ведется с 2012 года. Беспилотник создается с применением технологий истребителя Су-57 и в некоторой степени унифицирован с ним в части бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования. В январе текущего года сообщалось о проведении испытаний систем связи С-70 на истребителе Су-57, во время которых боевой самолет обменивался данными с образцом «Охотника» на земле.

Во время испытаний совместным полетом беспилотник С-70 в полностью автономном режиме вылетел в зону дежурства, заранее определенную оператором. После этого аппарат начал обмен данными с истребителем Су-57, находящимся за пределами района дежурства «Охотника». Во время полета истребитель использовал «Охотника» для расширения своего радиолокационного поля и получения данных целеуказания.




Кроме того, Су-57 и С-70 выполнили совместный показательный полет рядом друг с другом. Другие подробности об испытаниях, которые состоялись на одном из аэродромов Министерства обороны России, не раскрываются.

Первый полет ударного беспилотника «Охотник» состоялся 3 августа 2019 года. Он проходил под управлением оператора, хотя изначально планировалось, что он будет полностью автоматическим. Беспилотник сделал несколько кругов вокруг аэродрома на высоте 600 метров, а затем успешно приземлился.

Российский ударный аппарат создается по схеме «летающее крыло». Взлетная масса беспилотника составит 20 тонн. По неподтвержденным данным, дальность полета российского аппарата составит около шести тысяч километров. С-70 сможет выполнять полеты на скорости до одной тысячи километров в час.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/09/27/flight

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

> Российские ВКС получат первый истребитель Су-57 до конца текущего года. Об этом заявил замминистра обороны Алексей Криворучко, передаетТРК "Звезда" .
> «Первый серийный самолет Су-57 практически готов к отправке в войска. До конца года он уже будет поставлен ВКС. В следующем году мы ждем еще один такой самолет, и далее пойдет кратное наращивание производства»

----------


## Avia M

Выделим второй.

----------


## Саныч 62

> 


 Новость свежая?  :Confused:  На сборке стоит Су-35 №06001, сколько месяцев минуло?

----------


## Avia M

> Новость свежая?


Безусловно. Вчерашняя...

----------


## Avia M

https://www.instagram.com/p/CDqseNph...=1pryfsdhrk0oj

----------


## Fencer

Су-57 (ПАК ФА Т-50) / С-70 Охотник https://vk.com/pakfa

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id282697

----------


## Fencer

Сразу после окраски. Су-57 на авиационном заводе имени Ю.А. Гагарина в Комсомольске-на-Амуре https://m.vk.com/photo-70432956_4572...

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/photo-106307612_457...

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/wall-35276355_18600...

----------


## Fencer

Рождение новейшего отечественного истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 в цехах авиазавода в Комсомольске-на-Амуре! https://m.vk.com/wall360317139_30674...

----------


## Avia M

"Шах и мат": Как выглядят российские истребители пятого поколения Су-75 Checkmate и Су-57Э. 

https://life.ru/p/1448530

----------


## Fencer

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sb1ywnm40Eo

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> "Шах и мат"


"В Комсомольске начаты работы по производству нескольких образцов одновременно", - заявил глава Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК) Юрий Слюсарь на Dubai Airshow-2021.
https://www.interfax.ru/russia/802919

----------


## GK21

> "Шах и мат": Как выглядят российские истребители пятого поколения Су-75 Checkmate и Су-57Э. 
> 
> https://life.ru/p/1448530


Остаётся только надеяться, что в «арсенале» устроителей этого процесса все-таки найдётся красивое и звучное Русское слово для названия нового летательного аппарата, которое можно будет произносить без «горячей картошки» во рту ))).

----------


## Fencer

> "Шах и мат": Как выглядят российские истребители пятого поколения Су-75 Checkmate и Су-57Э. 
> 
> https://life.ru/p/1448530


https://m.vk.com/wall-102718758_3370...tom=1#comments

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id300353

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id300352

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id300950

----------


## Саныч 62

> Источник https://russianplanes.net/id300950


 Опять без спиртбачка?! Снова на грабли? Что ж за звери-то такие?  :Frown:

----------


## Fencer

Производство истребителя 5-го поколения Су-57 на заводе в Комсомольске-на-Амуре https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WydeeF...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.google.ru/maps/place/%D0...!4d137.0827883

----------


## Avia M

Движение.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id307101

----------


## Avia M

Легко определить, где серийный... :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

Источник ПАК ФА Т-50 (часть 5) • Форум "Стелс машины"

----------


## Fencer

Модернизированный самолет пятого поколения Су-57 https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...koleniya-su-57

----------

